# Which One Gets More Wrist Time & Why?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Friends

Come on comrades which USSR watch gets the most wrist time these days post a pic & tell us why ?

I have been wearing this Poljot recently, I really like it, its a practical everyday watch & a looker IMHO,

I particularly like how the dial fades dark to light two tone.................



Best Regards Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Come on comrades which USSR watch gets the most wrist time these days post a pic & tell us why ?
> 
> ...


Apart from classical (Strela, Okean) that come always back, the most wrist time is always of the last arrived! :to_become_senile:

And this is my last: a rising sun.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Poljot Signal model 131, made 2000/2001 or thereabouts, purchased 2003.










I wear this one to bed most nights because it stays illuminated all night and the alarm is loud enough to wake me most mornings without waking my wife.

For most frequent wear in daylight, the Vostok Antimagnetic is probably the current winner:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This Raketa. One of my favourite watches, I love the inlaid dial decoration & Roman numerals - note the 'IV' instead of the more usual 'IIII'. A good size too at 40mm......



















Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do have quiet few Russian watches but I also own & wear rather lot more non-Russian s so it`s difficult for me to say which Russkie gets the most wrist time however I do have a particular fondness for these two...

*Ural `Ð§Ð§Ñ` 16 jewel movement circa 1949-51 Chistopol Watch Factory*










*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6*










Then again these are also very nice...

*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c.1980`s*










(in my posession since 1991 & still going strong  )

*Buran, Poljot cal.3105 (modified 3133), 17 Jewels.*










& these...

*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*










*Buran, cal.2614 17 jewels.*










I could go on but you get the idea, IMO they`re all great :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

OMFG... so many watches that I still NEED!!! :shout:

The Strela, the Buran, the Poljot Okean and that Vostok Rising Star which is already in my watch list...

Anyways... most wrist time?

Probably these two:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I suppose my fave for dressy is this - and does indeed get a lot of wrist time as a result










Mayak Gold 16 jewel Dress watch


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Currently (it's a new-ish arrival):










Over the past six months (it's just so robust):










Long term (it's just such a classic):


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

This one gets most wrist time because it is easy to read.

















bowie


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some many , many stunning watches gents, keep the m coming Please :to_become_senile:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

My only Ruskie, but it does get more than its fair share of wrist time.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

It's just really comfortable...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I received this watch several months ago,since then its hardly been off my wrist,simple classic design,very easy to read,still has great lume and keeps quite exceptional time,[which never ceases to amaze me with Russian watches],would have been made 80`s.

Regards,

Russ


----------

